# Twirly Skirt!



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

For some reason my home comp. doesn't like HT, so I haven't been on lately to see what you all are up to, but I just had to come over to show this off! Isn't she cute?

This is a new pattern for me, I guess it's like the redondo. I followed the formula for sizing and checked it twice, but I think the formula is off a bit, there is a ton of fabric in the waist, this thing would have fit me before I added the elastic! I wanted to put on a yoga band, but there was far too much fabric, so the next one I make, I'll have to modify for less bulk in the waist. I do like how full it is. Anyway, onto the pics!




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love it.

What is the pattern?

The photo where she's sitting down with it around her, makes her look like a flower.

Angie


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Angie, you can find the pattern I used here: spiral skirt


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks - I'd like to have one, and I have two 'dancing' granddaughters that would love it.

Angie


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

That's precious! I have a 7 yr old great niece who believes she is a princess, she'd love this skirt. Your little model looks like a princess too! Thanks for posting.

Halo


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm loving that site.
Thanks for showing your creations and introducing me to that site.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That 2nd picture looks like something out of a magazine, I'd have that blown up and framed, just beautiful!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Great skirt, adorable child!

I think you could shave off up to 1/4 of the top of each panel and get what you're after.

DD had a similar skirt (actually several) when she was a wee thing... Her favorite was a 'hot chile peppers on black' fabric that she wore with her red cowgirl boots...

sigh....

Medical students can't wear that.... they like grey wool sensible skirts...

Sew it while you can.

dawn


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

How cute! I'll have to try that out for my Grandaughter. thanks for the pics.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey great pattern and fun site!! It made me remember I made one like that for my daughter as a teenager in black, grey & burgandy satins with a vest to match..I still have it!! and wear the vest but am too fat to wear the skirt!! but a really fun pattern..I think mine is from McCalls or Simplicity..and yes, the waist was a problem.. I finally just put the skirt on a waist band.. I might have to dig that pattern out again with Halloween coming it might work for a costume.. Thanks!!
Maxine


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Birch Street patterns has a spiral skirt pattern that has a straighter part at the top so there is less fullness around the hips and the flare is lower.
http://www.birchstreetclothing.com/prod.php?itemID=43&colID=7


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

I worked it all out, I'll post new pics later. I adjusted the top and made one, great fullness, but much less bulk in hips. I made another using the original pattern, but taking out two panels and adding a waistband and it turned out just as nice.

This one does have a nice strait part near the top and it actually would have less fullness the larger size you make, since the top simply lengthens. make sense?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I think I want to make one of those fo Cherokee, but she is only 18 months old! I don't think I am that talented, but I will save the pattern. Thanks for sharing!
Heidi


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

What a great skirt, very nice job! Thank you for posting and for the adorable pix! I've been looking for something special to use up some reclaimed gown material and I love the look. I downloaded the pattern, cut the pieces last night and finished one this afternoon even with "help" of the 3 year old who kept wanting to twirl NOW please.  I'm thinking longer length a little fuller (I went on the lower figures to try it with 2 pieces of fabric) and the fancier silky material will make some princess dresses for the dress up box that will be her Christmas this year from Grammy. And Horsemom, I am straightline sewing challenged, out of practice and trying mainly easy level stuff and even tho mine isn't perfect, it turned out so cute and wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be once I got past the fear and jumped in - give it a go  It was much easier than the "bat wings" she requested next


----------

